# Opinions on this breeder?



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to Kathy's Classy K-9s!

Kathys classy K9s 

I'm looking for a black and red Gsd breeder. I am looking for a companion. Nothing for sport.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No matter if you are looking for sport or a companion - I think ethics and integrity are paramount in a breeder who you are going to give a nice chunk of money.


I think that the info on the website is very misleading.....I checked the database on a couple of these dogs which have credentials cited - but the titles are not there that are prerequistes to the show ratings (V - "Sieger" - and I****think**** the "VV" is a puppy rating).....when there is misleading information prominently shown on a website, I would personally be skeptical about the quality and value of what is being bred.

Lee


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> No matter if you are looking for sport or a companion - I think ethics and integrity are paramount in a breeder who you are going to give a nice chunk of money.
> 
> 
> I think that the info on the website is very misleading.....I checked the database on a couple of these dogs which have credentials cited - but the titles are not there that are prerequistes to the show ratings (V - "Sieger" - and I****think**** the "VV" is a puppy rating).....when there is misleading information prominently shown on a website, I would personally be skeptical about the quality and value of what is being bred.
> ...


Thank you! Would you be able to recommend any red and black gsd breeders?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

where are you located? are you willing to ship?

Lee


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> where are you located? are you willing to ship?
> 
> Lee


Yes I am willing to pay shipping, I am located in El Paso, Texas


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

This is someone i train with and have worked the dogs. Very solid drives and temperament. Home Page Health testing working and titling her dogs 
Best of luck


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Malinda where is this breeder at? Never heard of them but I like what I see on the web page.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Kathy she is located here in Kansas about 20 mins from me. dogs are raised in her home and very well socialized. Some nice show lines really who have drive and work well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow, another one to check out for the next puppy! Thanks!


----------

